# New AC for Rev Announced!



## MATTB22890 (May 20, 2005)

I can't believe this hasn't been posted yet, especilly on an Animal Crossing forum.     

________________________________________

Source: Cube-Europe.com

Article:

Nintendo announces Animal Crossing game for Revolution.

Nintendo Co, Ltd. General Manager Entertainment, Analysis & Development Division Takashi Tezuka and Manager/Producer Entertainment, Analysis & Development Division Katsuya Eguchi have revealed there's more Animal Crossing on the way.

When asked about there being a Revolution version of Animal Crossing, they replied;.

T. Tezuka: "Yes."

K. Eguchi: "We are trying to make it compatible with the DS version as well."

Unfortunately, no release date or further information about this game was given by the two gentlemen.

___________________________________________________________________

Can't wait!


----------



## Bulerias (May 20, 2005)

Woah, this is new!  I had no idea!  Thanks for the news!


----------



## Propaganda Man (May 20, 2005)

I kind of already knew this but thanks!


----------



## Mino (May 20, 2005)

There's also this thread I saw:

http://forums.nintendo.com/nintendo/board/...ssage.id=248082


----------



## Bastoise99 (May 21, 2005)

I thought they would make a AC Rev but I didn't know it would be announced this early/.


----------



## ƒish (May 21, 2005)

last i saw (yesterday) they said it was a rumor... is it really true now?

if it is... sweet


----------



## Linkerator (May 21, 2005)

Wow, thanks. *is even more exited*


----------



## Jeremy (May 21, 2005)

Well considerign you were praticly the first to know in America... THANKS!!


----------



## Writer1 (May 24, 2005)

YAY!!
*wants revolution even more*


----------



## UltraByte (May 29, 2005)

Yay. I knew they would make one, though.


----------



## ƒish (May 29, 2005)

*wants some screenshots*

probably a year away from those... but still


----------



## Justin (Jun 12, 2005)

Yay!

*wants rev. way more then before!*


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Jun 12, 2005)

I have no idea why I didn't see this coming. I knew it would happen, just not so soon. I didn't expect an Animal Crossing for Revolution until 2007, and not until late 2005/ early 2006 for the news about it.


----------



## THELINKMASTER2111 (Jun 12, 2005)

i cant wait for it


----------



## Jeremy (Jun 13, 2005)

MOVED

(better fit here)


----------



## Mino (Jun 14, 2005)

ACR was said to be released closer to the release of the Revolution than with the current AC.


----------



## MushroomBoy (Jul 12, 2005)

:eh: ARG! i want this game so bad! hopefully it's online too.


----------



## Triforce3force (Jul 12, 2005)

YAY! AC RULES!


----------



## GAMEQ (Jul 15, 2005)

I knew that it wuld be made for Rev, but so early... I mean, AC DS isn't out yet !


----------



## Pie_Or_Die (Jul 16, 2005)

looks cool

more junk to spend my money on

i wil enjoy it but itl still cost a bit of cash


----------

